

Scraping every IPv4 WHOIS record - marklit
http://tech.marksblogg.com/all-ipv4-whois-records.html

======
Joyfield
I think you can download the assigned IPs from at least RIPE. Otherwise you
could download a BGP-dump and then get the AS-number from every announced IP-
span and then map AS->Country.

